# Sunday Ribs



## john a (Jan 28, 2008)

*Rubbed a rack down with Wolfe regular and threw them into the smoker for four hours at 225º. *


----------



## pacanis (Jan 28, 2008)

Those ribs have some nice smoke color to them.
Here's what my plate looks like when I do ribs.... gotta have Montreal Steak seasoning and lottsa Ranch on the fries for me   And maybe some wings, too....http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/i-am-such-pig-40400.html

Hey, I asked you before..... what is that corrugated thing on the grill? Is that aftermarket or something? What's it do?

Thanks


----------



## camp_cookie (Jan 28, 2008)

They look good.


----------



## ChefRuby (Jan 28, 2008)

Yummy, I like rib.


----------



## love2"Q" (Jan 28, 2008)

woo hooo .. those look good .. well done ..


----------



## john a (Jan 29, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Those ribs have some nice smoke color to them.
> Here's what my plate looks like when I do ribs.... gotta have Montreal Steak seasoning and lottsa Ranch on the fries for me  And maybe some wings, too....http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/i-am-such-pig-40400.html
> 
> Hey, I asked you before..... what is that corrugated thing on the grill? Is that aftermarket or something? What's it do?
> ...


 
Good morning,

That's an aluminum throwaway thingy to keep the grate clean. I get them at Home Depot.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks. I wonder if they made something similar for heat deflectors.  I don't seem to have a handle on keeping those clean and then they cause flareups more easily. I suppose I could try covering them with foil, but they get cherry red when my grill is on high and I don't know if the foil would hold up. A throwaway cover with the slots would be perfect.
I haven't been to HD in a while. I might have to see what all is out for grills now.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jan 30, 2008)

im making some this weekend.  going to smoke them for about 3 hours, then bake, possibly grill as well.  gotta love the rub and smoke method.


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Feb 4, 2008)

Looks great John.... 

Gotta luv the Wolfe Rub. I like the Bold.


----------



## caugas (Feb 6, 2008)

I had ribs this Sunday for the SB they were fanstastic.


----------



## Bacardi (Mar 1, 2008)

Very well defined smoke ring, you should be proud for a job well done


----------



## john a (Mar 1, 2008)

These pellet smokers sure do make it easy.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 2, 2008)

that looks so tasty!


----------

